# Criticism on my small portfolio.



## Sebbesz (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey guys and girls,  I'm quite new to photography but I really like it and would appreciate if you could take a look on my photos and help me get better.

I got my portfolio here: Stock Photography: Search Royalty Free Images & Photos - Portfolio: MiniMikke - iStock


----------



## Designer (Nov 15, 2014)

I see 7 photographs, each with a rather distracting watermark on them.  

You'll get a better critique if you post one photograph per thread and tell us something about how you made it and what you were trying to do.  Also; larger and without the watermark.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2014)

TPF has an entire section of the forums for C&C:
Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2014)

Designer said:
			
		

> I see 7 photographs, each with a rather distracting watermark on them.
> 
> You'll get a better critique if you post one photograph per thread and tell us something about how you made it and what you were trying to do.  Also; larger and without the watermark.



I don't think he is allowed to post those images...part of the iStock agreement...they must appear with the watermark...anyway, I looked at them, and honestly, these are pretty mundane images.


----------



## Borad (Nov 15, 2014)

Poorly lit clownfish. Every photo I've ever seen of one looks vibrant like they look in real life.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 15, 2014)

One general coaching item I would offer is that in each photo the main focal point does not stand out. Pick the main focal item - crop in on it a bit and light it up.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2014)

Does iStock not have an adjudication process?


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the newer stock outfits are looking for clarity and focus and legality but usually don't look at anything on the artistic side since a buyer may want anything.


----------



## MolitorPhotography (Nov 20, 2014)

I think your pink flower picture and your Boardwalk picture are your strongest, both have good composition and balance. The vignetting on the pink flower picture draws focus to your subject and the contrasting light and dark railings on the boardwalk picture invoke a sense of drama.


----------

